# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ուսանողական այգին ավերու՜մ են. ստորագրահավաք

## Ֆրեյա

> Հայաստանի ազգային գրադարանի և Հայաստանի պետական ագրարային համալսարանի միջև տեղակայված «Ուսանողական այգին» հիմնվել է կլանելու երթևեկության աղմուկը, ապահովելու լռություն գրադարանի ընթերցողների համար, ստեղծելու խաղաղ միջավայր ուսանողների կրթության ու հաղորդակցվելու համար, ծառայելու որպես հանգստյան գոտի այդ տարածքում և այլուր բնակվող երևանցիների համար: Այգու ներկայիս լայնածավալ կառուցապատումը չի համաձայնեցվել տվյալ միջավայրում բնակվող, ուսանող և ստեղծագործող քաղաքացիների հետ` խախտելով ՀՀ օրենսդրության պահանջները: 
> 
> 
> 
> Շինարարության թույլտվությունը տրվել է` մի քանիսի մասնավոր շահը վեր դասելով հանրային շահից: Ընդհանուր օգտագործման տարածքների նման տնօրինումը Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի կողմից անընդունելի է և հանգեցնում է քաղաքի այգիների արագընթաց ոչնչացման:
> 
> Մենք` ներքոստորագրյալ քաղաքացիներս պահանջում ենք դադարեցնել Երևանի «Ուսանողական այգում» իրականացվող շինարարութունը և վերականգնել այգին` վերադարձնելով այն իր իրական տերերին` Երևանի բնակիչներին:


Սկիզբ՝
4 մայիսի, 2010 թ. 18:00
Ավարտ՝	
14 մայիսի 2010 թ.  20:00
Անցկացման վայր՝	
*Երևան, Թամանյանի արձանի մոտ*

Ասեմ, որ արդեն իսկ ահագին ծառեր են կտրել ու ֆունդամենտ են դրել մի անճոռնի սրճարանի՝ պոլիտեխնիկի կողմից...

Շտապել է պետք, քանի ուշ չի...  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (08.05.2010), davidus (08.05.2010), DavitH (08.05.2010), Freddie (08.05.2010), NetX (08.05.2010), Sophie (20.05.2010), Tig (12.05.2010), Yellow Raven (08.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Դատարկություն (10.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Եթե արդեն ծառերը կտրել են, շինարարությունն էլ սկսել, ուրեմն պետքա որ արդեն ուշ լինի, եթե ոչ շատ ուշ:

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ ստորագրահավաքը ոչ մի օգուտ չտվե՞ց:  :Sad:  Ես ինքս ամենաքիչը մի 5 անգամ ստորագրել եմ:

----------


## Freddie

Ժող, այսօր ժամը 18.00-ին հավաքվում ենք Կասկադ։ Ստորագրահավաքը շարոունակվելու է մինչև ամսի 14-ը։ Ով ցանկանում է օգնել, կամավոր լինել, անպայման եկեք։ 10.000 ստորագրություն արդեն կա։ ՄԻԱՑԵ՛Ք ԺՈՂ!!!

----------


## Freddie

> Իսկ ստորագրահավաքը ոչ մի օգուտ չտվե՞ց:  Ես ինքս ամենաքիչը մի 5 անգամ ստորագրել եմ:


Եվուկ ջան, մի քանի անգամ խի՞ ես ստորագրել :Jpit:   Մեկ անգամն էլ հերիք էր :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. Արի որպես կամավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Արտիստ

Մեր թերությունը նա է, որ սենց պայքարում պայքարում ենք, բայց հենց կառուցում են սրճարանա ես իմ ինչա, առաջին օրվանից սաղ նույն ստորագրողներով հելնում գնում են նդեղ դասամիջոցին մի հատ կոֆե խմելու Ու մոռանում լիքը լիքը բաների մասին, դե հիմա, հարմարա, էժանա, մոտիկա..

----------

Askalaf (08.05.2010), murmushka (08.05.2010), Skeptic (08.05.2010), VisTolog (08.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (24.05.2010), Yellow Raven (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Անպայման պետք է պայքարել, միանալ ստորագրահավաքին, հնարավորինս տարածել ինֆորմացիան: Եթե նույնիսկ այս անգամ, կոնկրետ այս մի դեպքում ուշ լինի, հաստատ սա առաջին ու վերջինը չի: Հաջորդ անգամներում ավելի զգույշ կլինեն, որովհետև բնակչությունն էլ կըմբոստանա ավելի ու ավելի շատ: Արդեն շատ ենք լռել, ժամանակն է ամեն իրավախախտության դեմ առանձին բարձրաձայնել ու բողոքել: Միանում եմ:

----------


## Yevuk

> Եվուկ ջան, մի քանի անգամ խի՞ ես ստորագրել  Մեկ անգամն էլ հերիք էր 
> Հ.Գ. Արի որպես կամավոր


 Դե մի քանի անգամ համալսարանում, մի քանի անգամ էլ դրսում: Շատ լինի, քիչ չլինի:  :Jpit: 



> Մեր թերությունը նա է, որ սենց պայքարում պայքարում ենք, բայց հենց կառուցում են սրճարանա ես իմ ինչա, առաջին օրվանից սաղ նույն ստորագրողներով հելնում գնում են նդեղ դասամիջոցին մի հատ կոֆե խմելու Ու մոռանում լիքը լիքը բաների մասին, դե հիմա, հարմարա, էժանա, մոտիկա..


Ես ինքս երբեք ոտք չեմ դնի, քանի որ էտ մոտակայքում չեմ սովորում: Ես ստորագրել եմ որպես Երևան քաղաքի բնակիչ: Բայց քեզ հետ էլ եմ համաձայն:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ստորագրել եմ ու բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ստորագրել :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ցավոք ակտիվ լինելու ժամանակ չունեմ, բայց անպայման կստորագրեմ ու կփորձեմ նպաստել ինֆորմացիայի տարածմանը:

----------


## Շինարար

Չգիտեմ՝այստեղ տեղին ա, թե ոչ, բայց գրում եմ, ուրեմն Դամասկոսում, ուր քաղաքային այգիները հասկանալի պատճառներով այնքան քիչ են, հնարավոր չէր այգիներում որևէ սրճարան գտնել, միևնույն ժամանակ դրանք երիտասարդների ամենասիրելի հավաքատեղիներն էին, ուրեմն, զարմանալի չէր Սիրիայի փողոցներում տեսնել մարդկանց երեք լիտրանոց գազի բալոնները, էն պարսկական կապույտ գույնի, ձեռքներին, ոչ, նրանք գազալցման չէին տանում, ուղղակի այգի էին գնում, փռում սավանները հենց խոտերի վրա, վառում ձեռքի գազօջախնեը, վրան ջոըր տաքացնում, այգում հատուկ տեղեր կային, ուր վարձով նագիլեներ էին տալիս, կարող էիր տանել այգու այն մյուս ծայրը, ոչ ոք չէր վերահսկում կամ անձնագիր ու գրավ ուզում, վստահում էին, այնտեղ գողությունը հարամ էր, թեյ էին պատրաստում կամ մատտե, նարգիլեն էլ կողքից, հազար սրճարան արժեր, ու ոչ միայն մեծ այգիներում էր այդպես, ուսանողական թաղամասում՝ պարզապես շենքերի բակում…  Անցյալ աշնանը Կիրովի այգու կողքով անցնում էի, գրականության ինստիտուտում գործ ունեի, այգում դպրոցականներ էին, գուցե դասից էին փախել, այդպես նստոտած էին խոտերի վրա, Սիրիան հիշեցի, մտածեցի՝գուցե լավ է, որ այդ այգին այնքան էլ լավ համբավ չունի, փոխարենը դպրոցականներին շատ փող պետք չի դասից փախչելու դեպքում ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար տեղ գտնելու:  :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (10.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (24.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեր թերությունը նա է, որ սենց պայքարում պայքարում ենք, բայց հենց կառուցում են սրճարանա ես իմ ինչա, առաջին օրվանից սաղ նույն ստորագրողներով հելնում գնում են նդեղ դասամիջոցին մի հատ կոֆե խմելու Ու մոռանում լիքը լիքը բաների մասին, դե հիմա, հարմարա, էժանա, մոտիկա..


Ես սկզբունքորեն այգիների սրճարաններից չեմ օգտվում:

Էկեք հավատանք, որ մենք ենք էս քաղաքի տերը, թույլ չտանք՝ ինչ ուզում են, անեն: Մարդիկ կան՝ ասում են մեկ ա բան չի փոխվելու: Իսկ մեր պայքարը շատ համառ է լինելու: Էնպես որ հավատացեք, որ յուրաքանչյուրիդ ստորագրությունն էլ կարող է մի բան փոխել:

----------

Ariadna (10.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (24.05.2010), Yevuk (09.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Բեգլարյանը մի քանի օր առաջ չհայտարարեց, որ շինարարությունը չի շարունակվի?

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, նոր օբյեկտը առաջվա Елки-палки սրճարանի տեղումա կառուցվում: Է ինչ տարբերություն?? Հնի վրա նորը չեն սարքում?

----------


## Freddie

Կազմակերպում ենք ցուցահանդես նվիրված Ուսանողական այգու պահպանությանը։

Ցանկացողները թող միանակ։

----------


## Freddie

Յա, ժողովուրդ, բա նորությունն իմացե՞լ եք։ Պարզվում ա Ուսանողական այգում ոչ թե կտրում, այլ տնկում են ծառեր։ Բայց, երբ խնդրեցինք թույլ տալ այդ տնկած կամ տեղափոխած ծառերը նկարել, դուռը փակեցին մեր երեսին։ Բա։

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2010), Մանանա (21.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Մեր թերությունը նա է, որ սենց պայքարում պայքարում ենք, բայց հենց կառուցում են սրճարանա ես իմ ինչա, առաջին օրվանից սաղ նույն ստորագրողներով հելնում գնում են նդեղ դասամիջոցին մի հատ կոֆե խմելու Ու մոռանում լիքը լիքը բաների մասին, դե հիմա, հարմարա, էժանա, մոտիկա..


 Վայ, Արտիստ ջան, լրիվ սրտիցս խոսեցիր.... ես էլ էի ժամանակին կարծում, որ պետք է համախմբվել ու նպատակաուղղված այնպես անել, որ սրճարանը հաճախորդ չունենա... ու էդ ժամանակ շատ մարդիկ ասացին՝ ոնց ես պատկերացնում, սկսենք այդ կաֆեներից չօգտվել, սոված կմնանք....
 :Think: 

Ինչ ասեմ... կարելի է սրճարանը բացվելուց հետո փորձել բացասական կարծիք ստեղծել դրա վերաբերյալ՝ տարածելով դրա անօրինակա կառուցված լինելը, բայց համոզված եմ, որ մարդկանց 90 տոկոսը ուշադրություն չի դարձնի դրան…  :Sad: 
Նույնիսկ եթե սրճարանը փակեն, տեղն արդեն ապականած է...

----------


## Sophie

Խոսքն օղակաձև այգու մասին է՞:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Խոսքն օղակաձև այգու մասին է՞:


Չէ, խոսքը գնում է Ազգային Գրադարանի հարևանությամբ գտնվող այգու մասին, որը նաև հարակից է Պոլիտեխնիկին եւ ԳյուղԻնստիտուտին։

Մի քանի օր առաջ կողքով անցնելուց տեսա, որ ցանկապատված տարածքի ներսում խորը ֆունդամենտ են փորել, դժվար թե դա նախկին կաֆեի փոսը լիներ։ 

Ցանկացած դեպքում՝ ուշ է, շուտ է, սկսել են, ինչ են արել, ինչքան հնարավոր է պետք է խոչընդոտենք, որ մինչև վերջ հասցվի...

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2010), Ձայնալար (29.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*Ուսանողական այգում կառուցվող շինության իրական սեփականատերը դերասան Արմեն Մարությա՞նն է*

«Մենք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը» նախաձեռնությունը տարածել է հայտարարություն, որում ասվում է.

«Ուսանողական այգու ապօրինի կառուցապատման հարցի մանրամասների բացահայտման արդյունքում մեզ հաջողվեց մի քանի հավաստի աղբյուրներից պարզել, որ Տերյան փողոցի հատվածում կառուցվող խորը հիմքերով բետոնե շինության իրական սեփականատերն է հանդիսանում դերասան Արմեն Մարությանը (Գ.Սունդուկյանի անվան թատրոն, «Շանթ» և «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերությունների մի քանի սերիալներ): Եթե այս տեղեկատվությունը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, ապա դա բոլորովին այլ լույս է սփռում Ուսանողական այգու ոչնչացման իրական պատկերի վրա: Հարց է ծագում, թե ինչո՞ւ և ինչպե՞ս ոչ միայն քաղաքապետարանը, այլ նաև ամբողջ մշակութային հանրությունը մինչ օրս կազմակերպված լռություն էին պահպանում այդ մասին:

Այս իրողությունը ևս մեկ անգամ ի հայտ է բերում այն մեծ հիմնախնդիրը, որը կանգնած է հայ մտավորականության առջև հասարակության ցավոտ հարցերին օբյեկտիվ գնահատական տալու և դրանք հանրային քննարկման հանելու ընդունակության տեսանկյունից: Այժմ, երբ Երևանի հանրային զբոսայգու մի կողմում կանաչի ոչնչացմանը մասնակից է արվեստի աշխարհի ներկայացուցիչ, իսկ մյուս կողմում (Աբովյան փ.) որպես արհամարհանքի դրսևորում բետոնապատվում է աշխարհահռչակ ակադեմիկոսի արձանի շուրջը` այժմ ևեթ այդ մասին պետք է կարծիք հայտնի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի: Իսկ ղեկավար և պաշտոնատար անձանց, ինչպես նաև հատկապես մշակութային համայնքի ներկայացուցիչների տեսակետները պետք է հանրությանը հայտնի դառնան:

Ուսանողական այգու պաշտպանությանն ուղղված լայնածավալ ստորագրահավաքի ընթացքում հավաքված և հաշվարկված ստորագրությունների թիվն անցնում է 19000-ը: Շնորհակալություն ենք հայտնում այն հարյուրավոր կամավորներին և կազմակերպություններին, որոնք սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ մեծ ներդրում ունեցան այդ գործում: Այս ստորագրահավաքի և շարունակվող մյուս ակցիաների հիմնական դերակատարները ՀՀ քաղաքացիներն են, նրանք ովքեր ցանկանում են մասնակցել իրենց քաղաքում որոշումների կայացմանը: Նշենք նաև, որ Ուսանողական այգու աջակիցների թվում են Արթուր Մեսչյանը, Լևոն Արոնյանը, Ջիմ Թորոսյանը, Լևոն Վարդանյանը, Դավիթ Երևանցին և Երևանի մյուս իրական տերերը»:

*Բայց* Երեկ նա հեռուստատեսությամբ է հայտարարել, որ իրենը չէ:

----------


## Freddie

Ուսանողական այգու պահպանությանը նվիրված լուսանկարչական շարժական ցուցահանդեսի առաջին ցուցադրությունը կկայանա 
*Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվան հրապարակում*
 մայիսի 24-ին 
ժամը 18.00-19.30Ցուցադրվելու են լուսանկարներ պատկերող Ուսանողական այգին և ոչ միայն։ Լուսանկարները կցուցադրենք մենք, այլ կերպ ասած՝ կախված կլինեն մեր վրա։ Կարող են մասնակցել բոլոր ցանկացողները։

Ցուցահանդեսը կազմակերպում է «Մենք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը» հասարակական նախաձեռնող խումբը։

----------

Whyspher Whisper (24.05.2010), Ձայնալար (29.05.2010)

----------


## Freddie

Ի ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԱԿԱՆ ԱՅԳՈՒ

Լուսանկարչական բացօդյա ցուցահանդես
ԾԱՌԵՐԸ ՆՈՒՅՆՊԵՍ ՇՆՉՈՒՄ ԵՆ
Ցուցահանդեսը տեղի է ունենալու.

•	Մայիսի 24-ին Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվան հրապարակում ժամը 18.00-19.30
•	Մայիսի 26-ին Ուսանողական այգում ժամը 18.00-19.30
•	Մայիսի 28-ին Թամանյանի արձանի մոտ 17.00-18.30
•	Մայիսի 29-ին Ուսանողական այգում 16.00-17.30
•	Մայիսի 30-ին Հյուսիսային պողոտայում ժամը 12.00-14.00

Ցուցահանդեսը կազմակերպում է «Մե՛նք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը:

----------

kyahi (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (24.05.2010), Ձայնալար (29.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ստորագրահավաքը դեռ շարունակվում է՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստորագրահավաքը դեռ շարունակվում է՞:


Չէ, արդեն պայքարի հաջորդ փուլ ենք մտել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հունիսի 1-ին, երեխաների պաշտպանության օրվան նվիրված միջոցառումների,
ինչպես նաև Երևանի Ուսանողական այգու պաշտպանությանը նվիրված ակցիայի
շրջանակներում Ուսանողական այգում կազմակերպվում է ազատ շփում` երեխաների և
կենդանիների հետ: Ակցիային կարող են մասնակցել բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ունեն
շներ, որոնք կարող են խաղալ երեխաների հետ` չվնասելով վերջիններիս:

Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ունեն նման շնիկներ, ինչպես նաև բոլոր փոքրիկներին, ովքեր
ուրախ կլինեն անմիջական շփման մեջ մտնել ընկերասեր և բարի շնիկների հետ,
Հունիսի 1-ին հրավիրում ենք Ուսանողական այգի:*

_Սկիզբը՝ ժամը 17:00-ին, ուսանողական այգում_

Երեխատեր հասարակություն ջան, շատ ուրախ կլինենք, եթե ձեր երեխաներին բերեք: Շատ հետաքրքիր ժամանց է սպասվում: Եթե հաստատ գալու եք, խնդրում եմ ինձ նամակ գրեք, որ երեխաների մոտավոր թվի պատկերացում ունենանք:

----------

Շինարար (29.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, արդեն պայքարի հաջորդ փուլ ենք մտել:


կարելի է իմանալ, թե ով է դրա տերը ու ով է թույլատրություն տվող չինովնիկները, ու դրանց տները մի գիշերվա մեջ վառել:

----------


## Sagittarius

շնորհակալություն պայքարի բոլոր նախաձեջնողներին և մասնակիցներին, 
պնդրում եմ միայն եղածը պահպանելով չբավարարվեք, պետք է արդեն սկսել «ռեվերս» գործընթաց, եղած սրճարաները արմատախիլ անել և վերականգնել այգիները.

----------

Ձայնալար (29.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> շնորհակալություն պայքարի բոլոր նախաձեջնողներին և մասնակիցներին, 
> պնդրում եմ միայն եղածը պահպանելով չբավարարվեք, պետք է արդեն սկսել «ռեվերս» գործընթաց, եղած սրճարաները արմատախիլ անել և վերականգնել այգիները.


Էդ էլ ենք նախատեսել: 

Դիվ, էդ ամեն ինչը գիտենք, բայց առայժմ քաղաքակիրթ միջոցներով ենք պայքարում  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.06.2010)

----------


## Freddie

Ժող, վաղը այգու պահպանությանը նվիրված ցուցահանդեսի վերջին օրն է։ Հավաքվելու ենք 
ժամը 12.00-14.00 Հյուսիսային պողոտայում։ Աբովյանի կողմից։ Անպայման եկեք։ Ցանկացածի մասնակցությունն էլ կարևոր է։ Այգին մեր պաշտպանության կարիքն է զգում։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> կարելի է իմանալ, թե ով է դրա տերը ու ով է թույլատրություն տվող չինովնիկները, ու դրանց տները մի գիշերվա մեջ վառել:


Վառելը քեզնից, բենզինը ինձնից:

----------


## dvgray

> Վառելը քեզնից, բենզինը ինձնից:


 :Shok:  չհասկացա 
ես ճառ ասեմ՞ թե տուն վառեմ

----------


## Freddie

> չհասկացա 
> ես ճառ ասեմ՞ թե տուն վառեմ


Արի վաղվա մեր ցուցահանդեսին։ :Smile:

----------


## Freddie

> Ժող, վաղը այգու պահպանությանը նվիրված ցուցահանդեսի վերջին օրն է։ Հավաքվելու ենք 
> ժամը 12.00-14.00 Հյուսիսային պողոտայում։ Աբովյանի կողմից։ Անպայման եկեք։ Ցանկացածի մասնակցությունն էլ կարևոր է։ Այգին մեր պաշտպանության կարիքն է զգում։



Ժող, անպայման եկեք։ Նկարները մեզ վրա ենք կախելու ու ցուցադրենք։ Հայաստանում դա առաջին անգամ է։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, անպայման եկեք։ Նկարները մեզ վրա ենք կախելու ու ցուցադրենք։ Հայաստանում դա առաջին անգամ է։


Ես կասեի՝ արդեն հինգերորդ անգամ ա: Կարո՞ղ ա ամսի 24-ից չենք սկսել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, եթե կիթառ նվագող էլ կա, շատ հաճելի կլինի, եթե գա ու էնտեղ նվագի. երեխաները շատ կուրախանան:

----------


## Tanamasi

ԾԱՌԵՐԸ ՆՈ՛ՒՅՆՊԵՍ ՇՆՉՈՒՄ ԵՆ
Եկե՛ք Իսկահակյանի անվան գրադարան, եթե բացօթյա ցուցադրություններին չհասցրեցիք գալ, եթե հետաքրքրված եք այգու պահպանությամբ, եթե պատահաբար կարդացիք սա Ձեր բլոգում, եթե ուզում եք տեսնել, թե ինչպես են ավիրել այգին։

Գրադարանը բաց է ժամը 9.00-16.45։ Շաբաթ օրը 9.00-15.45։
Հասցե. Նալբանդյան 4/1

----------

Freddie (10.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.06.2010)

----------


## Freddie

Ուսանողական այգու սիրելի աջակի՛ց
ԱՅԺՄ ՔՈ ՕԳՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՈՐՈՇԻՉ ԼԻՆԵԼ

ԿՈԼԵԿՏԻՎ ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅՑ ՝

ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԱԿԱՆ ԱՅԳՈՒՄ ՇԻՆԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՎԻՃԱՐԿԵԼՈՒ ԵՎ ԱՅԳԻՆ ՀԱՆՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆԵԼՈՒ ՊԱՀԱՆՋՈՎ

20 ՀԱՅՑՎՈՐՆԵՐ և նրանց աջակցող ճանաչված ՄՏԱՎՈՐԱԿԱՆՆԵՐ շուտով դատարանում կապացուցեն Ուսանողական այգու կառուցապատումների անօրինականությունը։

Սակայն հայցի հասարակական մեծ աջակցությունը և հիմնավորվածությունն ապահովելու համար մենք ձգտում ենք հնարավորինս ՇԱՏ ՀԱՅՑՎՈՐՆԵՐ ներգրավել՝ տասնյակներ, հարյուրներ։

ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՄԵՐ ԿՈՂՄՆ Է, ՄԵՐ ՓԱՍՏԱՐԿՆԵՐԸ՝ ԱՆԽՈՑԵԼԻ՝
թե՛ քաղաքաշինական, թե՛ պատմամշակութային և թե՛ բնապահպանական։
Մնում է մեր կոնկրետ ՔԱՅԼՈՎ տե՛ր կանգնենք մեր ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻԱԿԱՆ ԴԻՐՔՈՐՈՇՄԱՆԸ և ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵ՛ՆՔ ՄԵՐ ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԸ։

ՄԻԱՑԻ՛Ր ԿՈԼԵԿՏԻՎ ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅՑԻՆ

Ժամանակն է նախադեպ ստեղծել, որպեսզի Երևանը չանհետանա բետոնի ճիրաններում։

Արձագանքի՛ր ֆեյսբուքում կամ kanachaygi@gmail.com հասցեով։

«Մենք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը»
քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն

----------

Chuk (10.06.2010), Tig (10.06.2010), Շինարար (10.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ապրե՛ք, որ հետևողականորեն զբաղվում եք այդ հարցով: Ժամանակիս սղությունը թույլ չի տալիս մասնակցելհայցին: Ցավոք:  :Sad:

----------


## Freddie

Ֆոտոն, դու Ուսանողական այգուն մոտ տարածքում գտնվող համալսարանում ես սովորու՞մ։ Կամ Ազգային գրադարանից օգտվու՞մ ես։ Եթե հա, ապա դու տուժող ես։ Անպայման պիտի մասնակցես։ Հայցի պարունակությունը կուղարկեմ, պարզապես պիտի միանաս մեզ, իսկ քեզնից շատ ժամանակ չի խլի։

----------


## Tig

Համապատասխան հասցեով առաջարկել եմ մի օրենք մշակվի, որը կսահմանի սրճարանների որոշակի մաքսիմալ քանակ, որոշակի տարածքի վրա: Օրինակ ուսանողական այգում մի սրճարանը լիովին բավարարա, դեռ մի բան էլ շատա… Խոստացել են առաջարկս ներառել հայցի մեջ… Տեսնենք, թե մեր օրինաստեղծները ինչպես են հաշվի առնում իրենց ընտրազանգվածի առաջարկները… :Think:

----------

davidus (10.06.2010), einnA (10.06.2010), Sophie (10.06.2010), Tanamasi (10.06.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Համապատասխան հասցեով առաջարկել եմ մի օրենք մշակվի, որը կսահմանի սրճարանների որոշակի մաքսիմալ քանակ, որոշակի տարածքի վրա: Օրինակ ուսանողական այգում մի սրճարանը լիովին բավարարա, դեռ մի բան էլ շատա… Խոստացել են առաջարկս ներառել հայցի մեջ… Տեսնենք, թե մեր օրինաստեղծները ինչպես են հաշվի առնում իրենց ընտրազանգվածի առաջարկները…


Տիգ ջան, նախ օրենքով ՀՍՏԱԿ պիտի սահմանվի քաղաքային կանաչապատ տարածքների կարգավիճակը, օր.` ինչ է նշանակում այգի, կանաչապատ տարածք և այլն: Ըստ ինձ` պիտի ընդհանրապես արգելվի նման տարածքներում ցանկացած տիպի շինարարության իրականացումը: Այլապես դրանք կկորցնեն իրենց նշանակությունը:

----------

Agni (10.06.2010), Tig (10.06.2010), Ձայնալար (10.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն, դու Ուսանողական այգուն մոտ տարածքում գտնվող համալսարանում ես սովորու՞մ։ Կամ Ազգային գրադարանից օգտվու՞մ ես։ Եթե հա, ապա դու տուժող ես։ Անպայման պիտի մասնակցես։ Հայցի պարունակությունը կուղարկեմ, պարզապես պիտի միանաս մեզ, իսկ քեզնից շատ ժամանակ չի խլի։


Չեմ սովորում, գրադարանից վերջին տարում չեմ օգտվել: Եթե էդ էական չի, խնդրեմ:

----------

Freddie (02.07.2010)

----------


## Freddie

Ի ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԱԿԱՆ ԱՅԳՈՒ
"Բնության և հասարակության կայուն զարգացումը"

հուլիսի 4-ին
ժամը 19.00-20.00
Անգլիական այգում
Հենց սկզբից զգուշացնում եմ, որ ձանձրալի և ծեծված թեմաներ չենք շոշափելու (կանֆետի թղթեր չգցելու մասին)։ Ամբողջ մի ժամ Ձեր գլուխը չենք տանի, այլ ժամանակ կթողենք նաև քննարկման համար: Նստելու ենք խոտերին, չենք կաշկանդվելու արտահայտվելուց և խոսելու ենք բնության և հասարակության համահունչ զարգացման մասին  :Smile: 

Կհանդիպենք  :Wink: 

Որտեղ է գտնվում Անգլիական այգին...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Որտեղ է գտնվում Անգլիական այգին...


Փաստորեն անգլիականը Սունդուկյանի այգին ա  :Jpit:  Ինձ էլ հենց դա էր պետք իմանալ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ *ամսի 8-ին՝ ժամը 8-ին, Անգլիական այգում էլի հանդիպում ունենք: Էս անգամ առողջությունից ենք խոսելու:*  :Smile:

----------

Freddie (08.07.2010), Արշակ (09.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ *ամսի 8-ին՝ ժամը 8-ին, Անգլիական այգում էլի հանդիպում ունենք: Էս անգամ առողջությունից ենք խոսելու:*


Ո՞ր ամսի 8-ին, Բյուր ջան  :Jpit:

----------

Freddie (09.07.2010), Ձայնալար (09.07.2010)

----------


## Freddie

> Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ *ամսի 8-ին՝ ժամը 8-ին, Անգլիական այգում էլի հանդիպում ունենք: Էս անգամ առողջությունից ենք խոսելու:*


Ոչ մի դեպքում։ :Jpit:  Միմիայն *ամսի 9-ին*, ժամը 20.00-ին, կհանդիպենք  :Wink:

----------


## Freddie

*Վաղը
օգոստոսի 1-ին
Անգլիական այգում
ժամը 20.00-ին*



Այս անգամ խոսելու ենք ԶԼՄ-ների դերի մասին բնապահպանության գործում։ Հանդիպումը կսկսվի "Մեկ օր կյանքից" կարճամետրաժ վավերագրական ֆիլմով։ Մեր հյուրերն են լինելու լրագրողներ Արման Սուլեյմանյանը, Անի Հովհաննիսյանը, Արման Ղարիբյանը և Անի Սեինյանը։ 

Կհանդիպենք  :Smile:

----------


## Freddie

Դատական հայցը արդեն պատրաստ է։

Հինգշաբթի օրը, սեպտեմբերի 2-ին ժամը 18:00-ին, Թամանյանի թանգարանում կարող եք ձեր հարցերը տալ փաստաբանին, ծանոթանալ և միանալ հայցին: Կառավարության 3-րդ շենք, աջ անկյունում:

Կպահանջվեն ձեր անձնագրային տվյալները և ձեր ներկայությունը։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Բավական երկար ստացվեց դատական հայցի պատրաստումը: Անլրջություն կա՞, թե՞ հարգելի պատճառներ: Միտք ունեի միանալու, բայց հիմա վստահությունս սասանվել է:  :Unsure:

----------


## Freddie

Ոչ մի անլրջություն :Smile: 
 Պարզապես մարդկային ռեսուրսների պակասը շատ անգամ հանգեցնում է որոշ բաների ուշացման և շատերը նախընտրում են կողքից մեկնաբանել, սակայն օգնելու համար ոչ մի բան չեն նախաձեռնում:

----------

Ֆոտոն (03.09.2010)

----------


## SSS

*Պարզվել է, թե ով է «Ուսանողական» այգում կառուցվող շինության սեփականատերը*





> Հոկտեմբեր 29, 2010 | 11:54 
> 
> «Մե՜նք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը, վերջապես,  պարզել է, թե ում է պատկանում «Ուսանողական» այգում գտնվող կառուցվող շինարարական օբյեկտը:
> 
> Նախաձեռնությունը այս կապակցությամբ հայտարարություն է տարածել, րում ասվում է. «Կից Ձեր ուշադրությանն ենք ներկայացնում իրավաբանական անձանց պետական ռեգիստրի կողմից տրված մի տեղեկանք, որտեղ նշվում է, որ «Ուսանողական» այգում գտնվող նախկին « Елки-палки» սրճարանի փոխարեն կառուցվող շինարարական օբյեկտը պատկանում է «Արմեն» ՍՊԸ-ին, որի հիմնադիրը 2009թ.-ի սեպտեմբեր ամսից ի վեր փոխվել է եւ հանդիսանում է ոմն Ռուզաննա Բեգլարյանը:
> 
> Առայժմ ձեռնպահ մնալով հետեւություններ անելուց, խնդրում ենք «Ուսանողական այգու» ճակատագրով մտահոգ բոլոր անձանց օգնել մեզ պարզելու, թե ո՞վ է Ռուզաննա Բեգլարյանը եւ ովքե՞ր են կանգնած նրա ետեւում»


http://news.am/arm/news/36301.html

----------

Tig (29.10.2010), Yellow Raven (29.10.2010), Ձայնալար (29.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (29.10.2010)

----------

